# Little Gransden Airshow



## Royzee617 (Apr 1, 2007)

Little Gransden Airshow
Little Gransden Charity Air Car Show 2007 - Aircraft
Went to this last year and it was great.
"Supporting the BBC Children in Need Appeal 2007 and local charities, the Little Gransden Families Day Out Air Vintage Vehicle Show will include over four hours of vintage and aerobatic flying displays, a vintage, veteran and classic vehicle rally plus numerous other attractions."


----------

